
Building Security in Maturity Model 6 - konceptz
http://www.csoonline.com/article/2995452/security-awareness/security-information-sharing-gets-even-bigger-with-bsimm6.html
======
konceptz
Some science was done on a large amount of organizations and the state of
their security.

